# Opinion: Prostitution should be legal. **** your moral compass.



## MrRippedZilla (Jan 14, 2019)

Due to demand in the chat...

The big 3 things every human being *needs*: food, shelter, and sex. 

Food - we COULD learn to hunt & farm for it. But it is available on the free market in exchange for a fair price for our convenience. Nobody questions this. It sounds fair. 

Shelter - We COULD gain it the hard way, the very hard way, but it is also available on the free market at an albeit largely unfair price. Most don't question the principle at play here - you pay, we give you shelter. Free market. 

Sex - We COULD (well, most of us) get it the normal way (dating, etc). It is NOT available on the free market. Why? Bullshit morals.

The 3rd most critical thing to us humans, and most animals actually, and yet it is not available for our convenience. They see us as dirty little criminals if we wish to skip the crap and just pay for it. When, in fact, it is they who simply don't get "life". They are the ****ed up ones my friends, not us. 
Sex is beautiful. It's a ****ing great time had by all when done properly. It should be embraced and made readily available - not treated as a dirty hobby done behind close doors. This is based on logic and cannot be argued against by any man, or woman, of reason. 

Discuss. Do you have any sensible reasons for criminalizing sex? Or do we all agree that sex is necessary and awesome and should be available to all who wish to partake, safely, in it?


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jan 14, 2019)

as a single man ..I feel like im being exploited everytime i go on a date with a girl...Before i even know if i like them or wanna go out with them again I need to spend money on them...Might as well get a prostitute and save myself some time and stress


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jan 14, 2019)

and for all you married guys dont get all happy..I would hate to keep banging the same aging women my whole life


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Jan 14, 2019)

Eh. It's her pussy. She should be able to sell it if she wants...


----------



## automatondan (Jan 14, 2019)

No little girl grows up desiring to be a prostitute. Every little girl desires to be special and taken care of and treated like a princess.


----------



## snake (Jan 14, 2019)

Yeah it's a moral thing that I don't really agree with and that's coming from a semi-conservative man. The idea of it increasing STD's is one of the weakest ones I ever have heard but I'm sure we will hear it.

As for paying for sex when you can get it free? Well, I could have someone bum off the street hook up my gas line or I could pay a professional; I'll sleep better with the latter. I'm sorry but these people are professionals and should be compensated as such. 

Some female will pop in here and pose the question if it's ok for woman too? Hell have at it ladies.


----------



## Grizzly911 (Jan 14, 2019)

For some reason, this thread reminds me of 50 Shades of Grey.


----------



## John Ziegler (Jan 14, 2019)

there ought to be a bj depot 

like a doctor or dentist type office 

walk up sign in have a seat 

nurse comes in calls your name

takes you in a room sits you on that bed with the paper sheet 

tells you to wait a few minutes 

you know that few minutes you go rifling through all the drawers looking for surgical tubing to make a water weenie out of 

then some whore comes in there and sucks your dick for 15 minutes 

& charges you around a hundred bucks


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Jan 14, 2019)

John Ziegler said:


> there ought to be a bj depot
> 
> like a doctor or dentist type office
> 
> ...



They have pretty much this exact set up in Thailand haha


----------



## stanley (Jan 14, 2019)

automatondan said:


> No little girl grows up desiring to be a prostitute. Every little girl desires to be special and taken care of and treated like a princess.


untill they grow up and want banging in the ass


----------



## MrRippedZilla (Jan 14, 2019)

automatondan said:


> No little girl grows up desiring to be a prostitute. Every little girl desires to be special and taken care of and treated like a princess.


That can be explained rationally through hormones. Basically, what a little girl or boy wants is irrelevant because they are not the same as a grown ass man or woman. 



snake said:


> Yeah it's a moral thing that I don't really agree with and that's coming from a semi-conservative man. The idea of it increasing STD's is one of the weakest ones I ever have heard but I'm sure we will hear it.
> 
> Some female will pop in here and pose the question if it's ok for woman too? Hell have at it ladies.


Testing can be addressed through regulation. You tax the service provided, use the income to fund health necessities like regular testing, condom supply, etc. Treat it like a business, which is what it should be seen as. And I agree, it's a weak ass argument in 2018. 

And absolutely it should apply to both sexes. To rephrase DYS - if a man wants to sell his cock, he should be allowed to do so. Women want sex too, less than men admittedly, but it is still a "need" that should be addressed. Well, actually, women rarely need to pay to address this need so...by all means sell your cock, just don't expect to make much money in most cases.


----------



## transcend2007 (Jan 14, 2019)

I have more experience in this area than I'd like to admit ... a few years ago I would have agreed with OP ... when I went through my divorce and lived in Phoenix I would date off Match ... and learned a very an important truth .... my batting average of getting laid increase 5 times when I had escorts available .... meaning when I asked a chick to come home after dinner and drinks I had ZERO fear or desperation .. because I have a guaranteed thing even if she said no ... it was almost funny ... woman would literally be asking me to take them home for a night cap or come over to my place .. anyone who does not believe mindset is dating and sex is everything ... I can definitely confirm it ...

The problem is access to beautiful young woman being only 1 text or phone call away is not conducive to a real relationship ... and once that genie is out of the bottle its VERY HARD to put it back in ... to be honest I have issue with sex addiction and it was developed through this incredibly easy access to sex with incredibly talented, beautiful, and young woman whose only goal is to please you in any and every way possible ...  ultimately its a bad idea for any man ... nothing to do with the moral aspect ... sex was just never intended to be easy and available on a whim .. it was meant to have meaning even if it is just a casual encounter with 2 people outside of a relationship ... the man has his job and Bundy stated in taking them out and woman should have the ability to say NO which makes the entire "chase" process far more worth while ..

The other issue is that most escorts are in the life due to drug addiction or other poor decisions ... very few choose it (I'm not saying none ... I've meant some who did) they are just the very rare exception ... when you been with literally hundreds of escorts like I've been over a decade you look back and realize that it is exploitation 98% of time .. when you come to realization its very difficult to support or continue that lifestyle .... with that said I've fvcked more 8's, 9's, and 10's than are mortal man should ever and far more than I ever would have been able to any other way ... but knowing what I know now I don't do it anymore nor would I recommend it ...


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jan 14, 2019)

automatondan said:


> No little girl grows up desiring to be a prostitute. Every little girl desires to be special and taken care of and treated like a princess.


that right there is the problem...they are not princess's...Women need to get that daddy bs out their heads...they are not princess's


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jan 14, 2019)

what about ugly motherfukkers that never had a or will ever get a good piece of pussy...Dont they deserve just once to feel what actual good looking pussy feels like?


----------



## stanley (Jan 14, 2019)

i only charge the ugly bitches


----------



## dk8594 (Jan 14, 2019)

I wound not support a practice that told the women in my life that their body is a commodity that could be bought, sold, or stolen.


----------



## stanley (Jan 14, 2019)

stayed in Thailand for 2 years ….best 2 years of my life when it comes to cheep pussie
20 bucks a pop....oh yes


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jan 14, 2019)

stanley said:


> stayed in Thailand for 2 years ….best 2 years of my life when it comes to cheep pussie
> 20 bucks a pop....oh yes


any ladyboys?


----------



## stanley (Jan 14, 2019)

Bro Bundy said:


> any ladyboys?


oh aye 



10char


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jan 14, 2019)

stanley said:


> oh aye
> 
> 
> 
> 10char


I heard they give the best head..Good man stan


----------



## stanley (Jan 14, 2019)

Bro Bundy said:


> I heard they give the best head..Good man stan


you typed that quicker than me I was just going to verify that haha


----------



## MrRippedZilla (Jan 14, 2019)

transcend2007 said:


> The problem is access to beautiful young woman being only 1 text or phone call away is not conducive to a real relationship ... and once that genie is out of the bottle its VERY HARD to put it back in ... to be honest I have issue with sex addiction and it was developed through this incredibly easy access to sex with incredibly talented, beautiful, and young woman whose only goal is to please you in any and every way possible ... ultimately its a bad idea for any man ... nothing to do with the moral aspect ... sex was just never intended to be easy and available on a whim .. it was meant to have meaning even if it is just a casual encounter with 2 people outside of a relationship ... the man has his job and Bundy stated in taking them out and woman should have the ability to say NO which makes the entire "chase" process far more worth while ..
> 
> The other issue is that most escorts are in the life due to drug addiction or other poor decisions ... very few choose it (I'm not saying none ... I've meant some who did) they are just the very rare exception ... when you been with literally hundreds of escorts like I've been over a decade you look back and realize that it is exploitation 98% of time .. when you come to realization its very difficult to support or continue that lifestyle .... with that said I've fvcked more 8's, 9's, and 10's than are mortal man should ever and far more than I ever would have been able to any other way ... but knowing what I know now I don't do it anymore nor would I recommend it ...


This is an interesting take. Good post man. 

The sex addiction part is interesting because we can relate it to food in terms of having easy access to a *need*. The ease of access we have to food is one the primary drivers of obesity. It's also something that is very difficult to reverse due to the costs involved in "putting the genie back in the bottle". In other words, making it too easy to get access to a primary *need* can come with its own set of problems. I want to say that we can combat this by not making the service _too_ accessible...hmm...I'll ponder on that. 

Exploitation should still be illegal, no argument on that. The poor decision making part is kind of irrelevant because people make poor decisions with regards to their bodies all the time regardless of legality - it isn't a valid reason to ban prostitution per se. 



dk8594 said:


> I wound not support a practice that told the women in my life that their body is a commodity that could be bought, sold, or stolen.


Modelling already does that. For both sexes. And has done since records began. Go look at back at some of the art work of centuries gone by - the body is a commodity to be bought and sold. Bodybuilding does that - your body is your livelihood and you need to undergo drug abuse to make a decent living with it. I could go on. 

I disagree that the line in the sand when it comes to treating the body as a commodity comes down to the cock & the vagina. I'm open to a logical reason why that line in the sand would exist. Beyond morals.


----------



## Trump (Jan 14, 2019)

In Malaysia prostitutes from around the world can apply for a card that allows them into bars and to solicite themselves. On this card it tells you the last time they where tested mandatory 3 monthly and if they have always been a women. They can’t get into any bar in kuala lumpa without one


----------



## Straight30weight (Jan 14, 2019)

I believe you should be able to do what you want with your body. Porn is prostitution and we all love that.


----------



## Trump (Jan 14, 2019)

Holland is another country where prostitution is controlled and it has the lowest case of std’s in Europe


----------



## Seeker (Jan 14, 2019)

I'm fully for legalization of prostitution being run as a business whether it be done independently or  brokered by an agent. I do feel having it pimped on street corners, up and down sidewalks should still be penalized.  I know when I had my Entertainment business a couple of my girls and their drivers made extra on the side putting it out there. I didn't want to know about it or here about it. Because on an occasion when it did I had to let them go.


----------



## dk8594 (Jan 14, 2019)

MrRippedZilla said:


> This is an interesting take. Good post man.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I got to admit, I am having a little trouble going beyond morals.  Many of our laws were based on morality so are we going beyond laws as well. If we go beyond morals what would laws be based on and just as importantly whose whim would they be defined by?


----------



## MrRippedZilla (Jan 14, 2019)

dk8594 said:


> I got to admit, I am having a little trouble going beyond morals.  Many of our laws were based on morality so are we going beyond laws as well. If we go beyond morals what would laws be based on and just as importantly whose whim would they be defined by?


You're digging deeper. Good. 

Morality is subjective and primarily driven by our emotions, which is a terrible way to dictate how we are allowed to live legally. To paraphrase David Hume, the rules of morality are not the conclusion of reason. Basically - morals aren't capable of being "true" or "false" because they are not based on facts or reality. Just because our laws have always been dictated primarily by morals doesn't make it right - tradition is a terrible form of evidence.

Laws should be based on reason. Established/establishing facts, applying logic, rational thought, etc. Very much focused on reality. Objective in nature vs subjective. This also involves being open to adjusting the approach based on new information because knowledge is limited - we can't know everything. That means looking at the effect of laws and being prepared to adjust if necessary based on the real world data in front of you. 

The argument against legalizing prostitution that transcend made - the sexual addiction possibility - is rational and not driven by morals or emotion. It makes logical sense. The arguments related to women being "better" than prostitution or the body not being a commodity for sale do not make logical sense and, honestly, are more of an illusion than anything else. I hope you can see what I mean.


----------



## dk8594 (Jan 14, 2019)

MrRippedZilla said:


> Laws should be based on reason.



I think your key phrase there is “should be”, however, we both know they are not.  If you wanted to continue this line of thinking I am sure you’ll find it expands beyond prostitution ( it wasn’t that long ago that homosexuality was illegal)

So I am curious, objectively who do you consider to own a body? The one who inhabit it, the parents that created it, or someone else and why?


----------



## Gadawg (Jan 14, 2019)

I own my body and I have the right to do whatever I want to with it. I can put whatever poisons in it that I choose, treat my illnesses as I see fit, and sell time with it if I want. If I legally cant, then I dont live in a free country. 

As it turn out, America isnt nearly as free as our elementary school teachers had us believe.


----------



## MrRippedZilla (Jan 14, 2019)

dk8594 said:


> I think your key phrase there is “should be”, however, we both know they are not.  If you wanted to continue this line of thinking I am sure you’ll find it expands beyond prostitution ( it wasn’t that long ago that homosexuality was illegal)
> 
> So I am curious, objectively who do you consider to own a body? The one who inhabit it, the parents that created it, or someone else and why?


I'm aware they're not and know that this extends way beyond prostitution. I'm focusing on sex specifically because it is a *need* and therefore should not be dictated by subjective moral laws. That and Bundy was talking about hunting for food, which got me thinking. I find it difficult to rationally justify the access we have to food & shelter and the lack of access we have to sex. It makes no sense at all. A law that makes no sense, rationally, is a bad law.     

I consider the mind and body to be part of the same entity so yes, the one who inhabits and is in primarily control of it, owns it. Of course they are subject to many external influences but that's going beyond your question. Why do you ask?


----------



## Jin (Jan 14, 2019)

I don’t have a problem with legalization. 

Allow me to play devils advocate with your argument. 

People die of starvation. 

They die of exposure. 

No one has ever died of celibacy. 

Sex is on there because the hierarchy of needs isn’t independent of evolution/procreation: if we fail to mate then our DNA doesn’t get passed on. Which is something analagous to dying. 

You are using a critical need based on procreation to justify a non critical need based solely on pleasure.


----------



## dk8594 (Jan 14, 2019)

MrRippedZilla said:


> I consider the mind and body to be part of the same entity so yes, the one who inhabits and is in primarily control of it, owns it. Of course they are subject to many external influences but that's going beyond your question. Why do you ask?



You phrase objectively caught me and it got me to wondering if we wanted to be objective would we say we own our own bodies.

Our parents created us.  Could an argument be made that they own us in much the same way that a carpenter owns his/her creations

Our fellow men can imprison us for not giving them a share if the fruits of our labor (taxes). Maybe not ownership, but a lien.

What I am trying to get to is who has the ability to provide consent and if it’s the individual, objectively, why?

Ok enough intellectual masterbation . I got calves and abs to do!


----------



## BrotherJ (Jan 14, 2019)

I'm, admittedly, a weirdo libertarian so I think a lot of things should be legalized.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jan 15, 2019)

I am for it because it will cut down on the associated human trafficking and other nefarious businesses associated with prostitution. Additionally whores can organize and get benefits.

I'm fairly certain that mental affliction most often stems from denying ones deepest desires. 

I would add one beyond the food, sex etc from the OP. Altering the mind? Substance use disorders are exacerbated by associating recreational drug use with criminality.


----------



## jennerrator (Jan 15, 2019)

lmao...I could care less if women make money off their bodies....it's the fuuucking pimps I have an issue with!!!


----------



## MrRippedZilla (Jan 15, 2019)

Jin said:


> I don’t have a problem with legalization. Allow me to play devils advocate with your argument.
> 
> People die of starvation.
> They die of exposure.
> ...


Good response, as I'd expect from you.

 Context is always key. An act can be both a need and non-need depending on the circumstances at play. With prostitution, we are dealing with the non-need aspect, which does make the illegality of it at least somewhat less ridiculous. But still fails to justify keeping it illegal. The change of context doesn't really justify the illegality of prostitution here but it does make me change my argument. 

If we treat it as a pure pleasure activity, why am I not allowed to legally pay for sex but I am allowed to legally stuff myself with junk food? Or to legally purchase a ridiculously property that takes up far too much land and is simply not necessary for a single man like me? Neither of these things, which I can legally do, are meant to satisfy *needs*. Both are problematic. Yet nobody is saying we should make junk food illegal or stop people from buying properties not fit for purpose. Regulation is necessary for both, I would argue, but that's about it. I mean, you _could _make a case of outright banning certain types of pleasure foods and properties but that would be thinking of the market as only catering to our needs, when it can clearly go beyond that.   

Change the context and we have 2 needs that act as non-needs, legally, with no apparent pushback. Why can't the same apply to sex? Again, go beyond morals. What is it about sex, as a pure pleasure activity, that must be kept away from the free market? 



dk8594 said:


> You phrase objectively caught me and it got me to wondering if we wanted to be objective would we say we own our own bodies.
> Our parents created us. Could an argument be made that they own us in much the same way that a carpenter owns his/her creations
> Our fellow men can imprison us for not giving them a share if the fruits of our labor (taxes). Maybe not ownership, but a lien.
> What I am trying to get to is who has the ability to provide consent and if it’s the individual, objectively, why?
> Ok enough intellectual masterbation . I got calves and abs to do!


Look into the mind-body problem. I find it logically impossible to separate the mind from the body even if I have been guilty of falling into that trap in the past. If you treat the mind & body as part of the same "package", then external influences are just that. Influences. They don't control what is really going on in there. You, the owner, decide on the level of control you wish to give them. Or that you must give them in certain cases. 

I'm always up for some intellectual masturbation with you man


----------



## JAXNY (Jan 15, 2019)

I would imagine that if it was legal to pay for it. Then no one would get it for free anymore because they'd all be charging.


----------



## BrutesorGods (Jan 15, 2019)

transcend2007 said:


> ...my batting average of getting laid increase 5 times when I had escorts available .... meaning when I asked a chick to come home after dinner and drinks I had ZERO fear or desperation .. because I have a guaranteed thing even if she said no ... it was almost funny ... woman would literally be asking me to take them home for a night cap or come over to my place...



another way of saying this is it lowers the "price" of women so men are not willing to put in as much effort to obtain them. many of a successful society's norms are built on providing men *incentive *to be "good" and productive members of that society. a prime motivator for men being intimate access to women or at least a woman... marriage/enforced monogamy is an example of this since the "natural" state of things is for women to form harems with the top dudes (saudi arabia, tinder lol). you end up with a lot of unfortunate beta males with no real incentive to produce so they check out or become destructive. the "marriage/enforced monogamy" scheme pretty much falls apart if any man can get pussy too easily though... women tend to have a problem with prostitution more than men do https://www.vox.com/2016/3/11/11203740/prostitution-legal-men-women-poll and that's most likely because they have a vested interest in pussy being as "expensive" as possible. (same reason women "slut-shame" as much as if not *more *than men do)

not saying this is the way it should or shouldn't be or even that this is the way it is 100% just theorizing on why we have these morals i don't know


----------



## BrutesorGods (Jan 15, 2019)

anyway i don't care either way. not a fan of hookers myself because:
1. I ****ing hate condoms
2. Sex with at least some chemistry is the best
3. I want her to basically be crying she wants it so bad and if it's her job then i don't see that happening


----------



## Elivo (Jan 15, 2019)

Legal in Germany with required testing of the workers. Done in a similar way I see no issue with it. Girl wants to make money screwing why stop them?

just running around free willy hanging out on a street corner, no.


----------



## Viduus (Jan 15, 2019)

Not sure where to start with this one.

1) See my thread I started about addiction... transcend pretty much summed up my take on it. 

2) I’m a libertarian so people should do what they want to do.

3) It is legal now. What’s illegal it’s straight up prostitution. There’s been “Kept” girls as far back as history allows...


----------



## BigSwolePump (Jan 15, 2019)

JAXNY said:


> I would imagine that if it was legal to pay for it. Then no one would get it for free anymore because they'd all be charging.



You just hit the nail on the head.

Can you imagine the bitches that would start charging for sex if it prostitution was legal? There wouldn't be enough women in the workforce to do real jobs anymore.

Who the hell would make me sandwiches?


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jan 15, 2019)

anyone think maybe rapes would go down..Its not so much about the girls its more about the men that are going to see them..They need to be regulated as well


----------



## Mythos (Jan 15, 2019)

All the strippers and hookers I knew were really interesting people and I've liked them a lot but I've never paid for it and don't really want to or even think I could. 

I think it's kind of ridiculous that it's illegal when compared to legal stuff like junk food, shitty malt liquor and cigs, which are a scourge on humanity in a thousand ways. I feel this way about steroids in relation to junk food and cigarettes too and was planning a rant soon.

 I think before we make anything illegal we need to examine if it's worse than other things that are legal..people would take laws much more seriously if their intents weren't so hypocritical and pointless.


----------



## MrRippedZilla (Jan 15, 2019)

JAXNY said:


> I would imagine that if it was legal to pay for it. Then no one would get it for free anymore because they'd all be charging.


Plenty of women would have moral hang ups about it. And remember that most dudes aren't getting it for free now anyway. Think of both the finance and time involved in getting laid. But don't think about it too much for fear of depression.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jan 15, 2019)

getting laid is only free if your willing to bang some fat nasty bitch that would sell her soul to fuk u...Ive done it many times


----------



## Seeker (Jan 15, 2019)

ok the comments about every woman becoming a prostitute if legalized is going way out there. lol. 98% of prostitutes, even the high paying escorts aren't in it as their chosen profession. These women are so decentized that their pleasure in sex is non existent and for many, even when they get out of the life, life will be a constant struggle with developing any sort of emotional relationship with a potential spouse. And brutes made some valid points with respect to there being any sort of real chemistry. The female just wants and needs to get paid, and the guy just wants to get a nut. That's all hes gonna get.  There are guys who might fantasize during the act that there's real passion going  on and an expensive prostitute might just actively make him feel that way,  but it isn't real.


----------



## Jin (Jan 15, 2019)

^^Great points^^

I believe people should be able to make their own choices. But let’s not pretend that becoming a prositute constitutes a good choice. 

If people want to make questionable decisions then the governments job should be harm reduction, not prosecution.


----------



## JAXNY (Jan 15, 2019)

MrRippedZilla said:


> Plenty of women would have moral hang ups about it. And remember that most dudes aren't getting it for free now anyway. Think of both the finance and time involved in getting laid. But don't think about it too much for fear of depression.



I just go to the local bar. It cost me the price of a few shots. Lol...


----------



## Mythos (Jan 15, 2019)

Also, porn is legal and those women get disrespected in crazy ways by douchebags they barely know for money..yet other forms of prostitution are illegal. Makes no sense and is a prime example of stupid ass contradictory laws that make people not take laws seriously.


----------



## Jin (Jan 15, 2019)

Mythos said:


> Also, porn is legal and those women get disrespected in crazy ways by douchebags they barely know for money..yet other forms of prostitution are illegal. Makes no sense and is a prime example of stupid ass contradictory laws that make people not take laws seriously.



The porn industry is highly regulated. No reason we cannot do the same with prostitution.


----------



## MrRippedZilla (Jan 15, 2019)

Mythos said:


> Also, porn is legal and those women get disrespected in crazy ways by douchebags they barely know for money..yet other forms of prostitution are illegal. Makes no sense and is a prime example of stupid ass contradictory laws that make people not take laws seriously.


That's another great example of the lack of rationale at play here.

We are allowed to watch women/men have sex. Who were hired from an "agency". To produce scenes directed by other people. For a company to show us. With the profits not primarily going to the participants. This is a hell of a lot more exploitative than legal prostitution would be and, I would argue, requires a hell of a lot more regulation as a result. Not to mention the risk of addiction that applies here too.
We are not allowed to actually have sex with those women, in a scenario directed by us within the boundaries that she is comfortable with and with them getting all the money involved in the transaction. Nonsense. Complete and utter nonsense.


----------



## Seeker (Jan 15, 2019)

When it comes down to it there really is no difference between prostitution and pornography. The legal lines are very thin and pretty much comes to interpretation of ones 1st amendment rights. In pornography, the women are being paid to act, thus performing artistic expression. In Prostitution, they are being paid for sex.


----------



## notsoswoleCPA (Jan 15, 2019)

I don't think of it as paying for sex.  It's more like I'm paying her to leave.


----------



## BRICKS (Jan 15, 2019)

Having read all of the above I think I can find points to agree and disagree with in just about every single post, so good discussion.  For example, somebody mentioned exploitation.  Outside of the human trafficking aspect and forced prostitution, who is exploiting who? You're paying how much to take care of something you could you self in a minute or two? Which then brings us to need.  Well, given my previous statement why? Not because you have the need to get a nut.  Must be a deeper need, like intimacy, which IMO is a real psychological need.  And we can continue like this ad nauseam.

Personally I don't think prostitution should be illegal. 

My perspective comes from a few marriages to many port calls and trips to the red light district.  I will throw this out there.  In order of expense of what you pay for sex from most expensive to least:

Marriage
Fiance 
Girlfriend
Prostitute 

Also fellas, you don't pay the prostitute for sex.  You pay her to go away afterward.


----------



## jennerrator (Jan 15, 2019)

Just a note from when I was on a cycle that caused major “sexual want” I just took care of myself as what BRICKS said....but I’ve spoken with many guys that would rather cheat or pay for sex...

I personally don’t understand paying for sex...as women do it also..it just doesn’t stand out like female prostitution 

In my opinion, if they want ...make it a legal professional employment and take taxes like everyone else pays for their job..


----------



## stonetag (Jan 15, 2019)

I guess the real question for me is by making prostitution legal would it significantly cut down on the over 2 million children that are trafficked and exploited into the world sex trade? Its a tough issue that seems to get overlooked.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jan 15, 2019)

stonetag said:


> I guess the real question for me is by making prostitution legal would it significantly cut down on the over 2 million children that are trafficked and exploited into the world sex trade? Its a tough issue that seems to get overlooked.


No because pedophlia is a different thing and not going anywhere.. It’s over looked because it goes up to the highest part of governments


----------



## snake (Jan 15, 2019)

transcend2007 said:


> ultimately its a bad idea for any man ... nothing to do with the moral aspect ... sex was just never intended to be easy and available on a whim .....



Not to splinter a fine thread but this is an issue I have with marriage. Sex that becomes routine: the wife gives it up on Mondays and Thursdays like putting the laundry away. Fuuk that, I'm a man, I was born to hunt, not just to be feed.

That being said, Drooping my goo off in one of the local boxes may not appeal to me. But I would need to find out.


----------



## Ray Finkle (Jan 15, 2019)

Yeah, this is indeed a moral question...


----------



## snake (Jan 15, 2019)

Got a question: Video porn is people being paid to have sex. Prostitution is only one person being paid to have sex, do I have this right? It's just a difference of where the money is coming from? 

I'm sure someone has thought of this before but why can't I set up Snake Porn, LLC and have at it?


----------



## Jin (Jan 15, 2019)

snake said:


> Got a question: Video porn is people being paid to have sex. Prostitution is only one person being paid to have sex, do I have this right? It's just a difference of where the money is coming from?
> 
> I'm sure someone has thought of this before but why can't I set up Snake Porn, LLC and have at it?



You can. You just have to register, jump through some hoops and keep records.


----------



## Lil Ed (Jan 15, 2019)

Canada is leading the way, I was their when they legalized it, than some LE went after the Johns because the prostitutes were of limits, they soon got a notice that if they wanted to keep their jobs they better not make any arrests of either party.

Many woman who are called girlfriends are pretty expensive whores, and you assume you have some imaginary contract that she is just your girlfriend/whore only to be used and enjoyed by you. lol

The government and society minding their own business is the only thing that makes sense to me. Life is hard enough and plenty complicated with out the morality of any entity governing the lives of the many.


----------



## November Ajax (Jan 16, 2019)

I'll admit, I didn't read the whole thread, but there is actually a very sensible reason why prostituion should not be legal, and that's human traffic. There is a good amount of scientific studies, and the conclusion tends to be that the legalization of prostituion increases human trafficking, especially of women and girls.

I never cared for anything else, really. I always hear the bullshit argument that says "women should not be seen as tools to satisfy men" but that's just stupid. There are way better reasons.


----------



## Trump (Jan 16, 2019)

Thats an aweful argument, guaranteed there would be more human trafficking for illegal prostitution in the world than if it was legal and controlled. I would love to see these scientific studies, how do you even do a study scientifically on this?? 



November Ajax said:


> I'll admit, I didn't read the whole thread, but there is actually a very sensible reason why prostituion should not be legal, and that's human traffic. There is a good amount of scientific studies, and the conclusion tends to be that the legalization of prostituion increases human trafficking, especially of women and girls.
> 
> I never cared for anything else, really. I always hear the bullshit argument that says "women should not be seen as tools to satisfy men" but that's just stupid. There are way better reasons.


----------



## MrRippedZilla (Jan 16, 2019)

Trump said:


> Thats an aweful argument, guaranteed there would be more human trafficking for illegal prostitution in the world than if it was legal and controlled. I would love to see these scientific studies, how do you even do a study scientifically on this??


The "studies" will all be observational in nature, which dilutes the authoritative value. It also makes it impossible to prove causation, which means "legalizing prostitution *causes* an increase in human traffic" is 100% bullshit. It's more "legalizing prostitution is *linked/correlated/associated with* an increase in human traffic". That might mean something or it might mean literally nothing at all. It certainly isn't strong enough evidence to conclusively rule out legalizing it.

I know Stonetag asked about the impact on human trafficking earlier too. I'll admit to being uneducated on the subject and therefore can't really comment on it.


----------



## November Ajax (Jan 16, 2019)

Trump said:


> Thats an aweful argument, guaranteed there would be more human trafficking for illegal prostitution in the world than if it was legal and controlled. I would love to see these scientific studies, how do you even do a study scientifically on this??


http//eprints.lse.ac.uk/45198/

Just add the : after http.


----------



## Gadawg (Jan 16, 2019)

I tend to think that legalizing prostitution is the same as legalizing drugs. Legalize drugs and the majority of negative issues associated with them decrease.


----------



## MonkeyBusiness (Jan 17, 2019)

Eh apparently sex is declining anyway:
https://www.theatlantic.com/magazine/archive/2018/12/the-sex-recession/573949/

Shouldn't be a problem for long.

In all seriousness though - it's probably better to have the industry legal and controlled than black market and underground. I'm sure someone said this earlier.


----------



## Has (Jan 17, 2019)

Here in Germany it is legal. You just have to register that you are a prostitute and pay due to the tax office. German state makes good money with legal prostitution.


----------



## November Ajax (Jan 17, 2019)

Has said:


> Here in Germany it is legal. You just have to register that you are a prostitute and pay due to the tax office. German state makes good money with legal prostitution.


Germany was one of the countries analyzed in the study, and it was one of the countries that saw an increase in human traffic when prostituion was legalized.


----------



## ccpro (Jan 17, 2019)

Bro Bundy said:


> what about ugly motherfukkers that never had a or will ever get a good piece of pussy...Dont they deserve just once to feel what actual good looking pussy feels like?


Thanks for sticking up for me...we all need love.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jan 17, 2019)

ccpro said:


> Thanks for sticking up for me...we all need love.


I swear to god i thought of you as i was typing


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jan 22, 2019)

So i had a date today with a lady..Just to see where shes at I let her pick out the place to meet..This kunt picks the most expensive seafood place on the water with valet parking LOL...It was a hour from her house too....As i roll by this place i can already tell Im not going in this fukkin place to drop 200 or more on some bitch i havent even fukked yet...I let her park in the valet first before i let her know im not into golddiggers and lose my # LOL...Man do i hate women..I may start making dates and breaking them just for fun now...They are all hoes


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jan 22, 2019)

except my mom rip,jenner and german


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jan 22, 2019)

no maam


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jan 22, 2019)

can I get a No MA'AM!!!


----------



## Joliver (Jan 22, 2019)

DieYoungStrong said:


> Eh. It's her pussy. She should be able to sell it if she wants...



Also, I should be able to pay for what I think it's worth. They'd probably be disappointed, but free markets, man...


----------



## ccpro (Jan 22, 2019)

Bro Bundy said:


> So i had a date today with a lady..Just to see where shes at I let her pick out the place to meet..This kunt picks the most expensive seafood place on the water with valet parking LOL...It was a hour from her house too....As i roll by this place i can already tell Im not going in this fukkin place to drop 200 or more on some bitch i havent even fukked yet...I let her park in the valet first before i let her know im not into golddiggers and lose my # LOL...Man do i hate women..I may start making dates and breaking them just for fun now...They are all hoes


Harsh Bro...I suggest none of you bro's go on a date with this one.


----------



## BigSwolePump (Jan 22, 2019)

Bro Bundy said:


> So i had a date today with a lady..Just to see where shes at I let her pick out the place to meet..This kunt picks the most expensive seafood place on the water with valet parking LOL...It was a hour from her house too....As i roll by this place i can already tell Im not going in this fukkin place to drop 200 or more on some bitch i havent even fukked yet...I let her park in the valet first before i let her know im not into golddiggers and lose my # LOL...Man do i hate women..I may start making dates and breaking them just for fun now...They are all hoes



Fukin Mint...bwAHAHAHAAHAHaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Whicked-impulse (Apr 6, 2019)

Legal hookers would be cool af


----------



## JuiceTrain (Apr 6, 2019)

Personally I just don't want another monthly bill.


----------



## JuiceTrain (Apr 6, 2019)

Watching porn is easier/safer/cheaper.
If I go on a date it's because a woman asked me out. I have no patience/energy/time/money to waste on a girl that doesn't know what she wants. People make dating/sex/social interactions way harder than it needs to be simply by just being nervous and indecisive.


----------



## Long (Apr 6, 2019)

Personally I think you should be able to do whatever the **** you want. Once you are of legal age and if you are of sound mind. Prostitution, drugs, whatever.


----------



## Jin (Apr 7, 2019)

Long said:


> Personally I think you should be able to do whatever the **** you want. Once you are of legal age and if you are of sound mind. Prostitution, drugs, whatever.



Your statement probably needs a couple of conditions


----------



## BigGameHunter (Apr 7, 2019)

Found this interesting:
L. Ron Hubbard would consider prostitution a -40 on the Church of Scientology behavior scale. So if you do 2 good things that get you +40 you’re up by 40 points and still a sexual deviant according to any known social mores. 

Personally I don’t have a problem at all with it being legal,  though I’m certain I would have been an outstanding pimp in another life.


----------



## Elivo (Apr 7, 2019)

It was legal in Germany under i guess what they called controlled conditions. I’ve seen the poof house as we called them when I was there. Not exactly a comfortable area to walk around in.

in case anyone is wondering we called them poof houses cause that’s what happen to your money when you went to them


----------



## Long (Apr 7, 2019)

Jin said:


> Your statement probably needs a couple of conditions



My statement disappeared 

At one point in the US most of the stuff that is now illegal was legal. Keep it in your own back yard got replaced with adults receiving disciplinary parenting from the federal government.

If you would trade security and all....

I forgot what the hell I was babbling about.


----------

